# مشروع صغير



## Eng.mohamed_salah (13 أبريل 2008)

اهنأ كل الخوة المهندسين علي هذا الموقع الرائع وانا مهندس كيميائي وطول عمري بحلم اني اعمل مشروع صغير أبدأ بية انا شغال بقالي خمس سنين في مجال الصناعة 3 في صناعة الورق وسنة في معالجة المياة وسنة في صناعة الزجاج بس نفسي افتح مشروع خاص بيا ولو كان صغير وارجو م الخوة مساعدتي اذا كان في حد عندة افكار يساعدني بيها.


----------



## REACTOR (15 أبريل 2008)

عندك الخبرات دي و مش عارف امال احنا نعمل اية ......
بص يا سيدي دور في مجال خبرتك .... ورق طباعة الكمبيوتر بتاع الصور ......او الورق اللاصق الخاص بعملية الدوكو و الطلاء 

بالنسبة للمياة ممكن تفتح مكتب لصيانة المياة للغلايات و معالجتها و تبيع الكيماويات الخاصة بها و معالجة المياة عموما 

بالنسبة للزجاج اية رأيك في صناعة الوافر wafers الخاص با اشباة الموصلات !!!!!!


المشاريع دي موجودة و ناجحة و قابلة للتطبيق ......اخوك فكر في بعضها


----------



## Eng.mohamed_salah (15 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي المرور الكريم اخي انا فعلا عندي خبرات في المجالات دي كلها بس المشكلة اني معملتش مشروع يعني بروح علي مشروع شغال بالفعل بتدرب علي الشغل المطلوب مني لكن الخامات بتيجي ازاي اسعارها المرديين ازاي اعمل دراسة جدوي للمشروع ازاي اسوق يعني في المصانع اللي انا اشتغلت فيها كنت بنتج لكني مش بسوق ودي اخطر حاجة في المشاريع لاني ممكن انتج واقعد اتفرج علي المنتج ومش لاقي حد يشترية انما في المصانع الكبيرة اللي انا كنت شغال فيها في ادارة كاملة للتسويق. مرة تانية مشكور علي المرور واية ال wafer دة انا اول مرة اسمع عنة لو عندك معلومات كفاية عنة ياريت تقولهالي


----------



## REACTOR (17 أبريل 2008)

الموضوع دة محتاج دورة لوحدة ..... الادارة و التسويق و باقي عناصر المشروع 
لكن انت بتتكلم عن مشروع صغير عناصرة الاساسية 
تحديد منتج 
مواد خام متوافرة 
سوق يسمح لك بالدخول (( استعرض المنافسين جودة و سعر ))
اجهزة تصنيع ((اسعار - تواجد)) 
دراسة جدوى مبدئية 
العلاقات الشخصية و خبرات اصدقائك المهندسين و الفنيين ....... اهم شيئ و توفر لك وقت و جهد و مال $

ما تصرفش اي مليم لمدة 6 شهور مثلا تكون عرفت العناصر السابقة و ممكن تعمل عينات او ما شابة كتجارب 

الوافر عبارة عن المادة الخام للصناعات الالكترونية و مكوناتها الاساسية هي الرمال السيليكون و هي تكنولوجيا عالية شوية ......... لكن مصر تقوم بتصدير الرمال للاسف لليابان و دول العالم علشان ترجعلنا اجهزة كهربائية و ما شابة .......... لكن سمعت عن احدهم عندنا في الاسكندرية يقوم بعملية التصنيع 

اخوك بيحاول يبتدي مشروع صناعة كحول حاليا بس ما زلت قيد الانشاء و التركيبات

نصائحي هي عبارة عن خبرات شخصية يمكن الاضافة عليها او تعديله او عدم العمل بها


----------

